# toddler with diarrhoea, 'rotten egg' farts.. pls help! what is this???



## kris85

Just wanted to know if anyone could tell me what this is?

My 22month old was not himself a few days back, ended up vomiting which seemed to help him feel better.

However since then he's had diarrhoea, wet farts and not much of an appetite. Tonight I noticed he has been a bit upset and has rotten egg smelling farts.

He seems ok otherwise, playing, happy etc.. but still a little concerned as to whats going on? I thought might have just been a bit of a tummy bug thats taking a while to pass but the rotten egg smelling farts has totally thrown me.

Any advice??? If it continues I'll obviously take him to the dr but wanted to know in the mean time if anyone else has been through something similar.

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## kris85

thought I'd add, he's had no changes to his diet or anything..


----------



## freedom08

I know with my lo girl that rotten egg smell (coming from her mouth) was a sign of a throat infection. Don't know about rotten egg farts I would say tummy bug again.


----------



## Rachel_C

Just sounds like part of the tummy bug to me.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Maybe just LO's gut bacteria not quite back to normal as a result of the vomiting and diarrhea? It usually takes quite a few days for everything to settle down after a tummy bug in my experience. I doubt it's anything serious. Just keep an eye on LO and if he gets worse again then maybe there's something else going on.


----------



## vermeil

Sounds like the unmistakable smell of gastro. Wash your hands thoroughly as its contagious via poo.. Unfortunately there isn't much to do except keep him away from other kids and make sure he's well hydrated. Usually lasts 3 or 4 days. My son is in daycare and catches it 3 times a year boo


----------



## lindseymw

Exactly what Vermeil has said. My boys have had it (Jacob currently has it).

Just keep their fluids up. It will last for a few days.


----------



## ReggiesMummy

my ds has had a high temp since friday and was sick yesterday,had diarrhoea once he would be playing fine one min then burning up and sleeping the next, he developed spots so we took him to out of hours doctor and was told it was gastroentiritis.

the doctor said that it doesn't always show as both diarrhoea and sickness it can show as just one of them. just make sure hes drinking loads but if your worried take him to the doctors.


----------

